# Resurrecting a dead wordpress blog

## NotQuiteSane

I have a wordpress blog that has been defunct for about two years, and I do not recall why it went down.  The host (http://mac.isa-geek.org) is good, but the actual address (http://mac.isa-geek.org/wordpress/life) returns a 404.

The link in my .sig should redirect to the above address, it's failure I think is either a dns or mod_rewrite issue and co-incidental to the actual issue.  That domain is valid, verified a couple hours ago.

As far as I can tell, all the files required for my blog are present, and according to my host, the mysql database should still have the posts.

My problem is I am unsure how to revive my blog without destroying my old posts.  Can I just follow the wordpress startup guide I originally used, or do I need to do a different set of steps to get it back up?

NQS

----------

## Veldrin

http://mac.isa-geek.org/wordpress/ returns an intersting response: are you sure, that the database is up and running? Is the username/password - to access the database - correct?

 *Quote:*   

> The link in my .sig should redirect to the above address, it's failure I think is either a dns or mod_rewrite issue and co-incidental to the actual issue. That domain is valid, verified a couple hours ago. 

  DNS queries return 2 different IP addresses. 24.113.88.186 for mac.isa-geek.org and 24.113.82.185 for life.asisee.it.

are you sure, that life.asisee.it has an apache running to redirect the traffic to mac.isa-geek.org?

life.asisee.it does not reply to http requests.

 *Quote:*   

> My problem is I am unsure how to revive my blog without destroying my old posts. Can I just follow the wordpress startup guide I originally used, or do I need to do a different set of steps to get it back up? 

 Just the usual pointers: take a backup of everything, especially the current databases state: mysql_dump --all-databases -u root -p > my-databases.sql (or similar) should do the trick.

Just installing creates the risk of destoying the existing database. 

Dumping the database, creating a new - with the install procedure, and the reimport the dump could be more successful.

PS: I am no wordpress specialist!

----------

